# Eating Drywall



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Makes me think maybe I should save my scrap, and bring it down to the farmers market!:jester: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9o6loVbzvg


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink: That's messed up!! She'd make for a good shop vac though!:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

All these year of bringing a lunch, and I was surrounded by snacks lol.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

She should try snorting some drywall dust.


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

That can't be good for her lol. What's in drywall made of anyway?


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> Makes me think maybe I should save my scrap, and bring it down to the farmers market!:jester:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9o6loVbzvg


....:blink: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy0r91Zy8bs&feature=youtu.be :thumbup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I should mail her one of my drywall boogers, be like chewing gum for her, might give her house a bit of a reprieve ..


----------

